# Super Slide Problem ???



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

The super slide is weak coming in. I can have wife hold button and I can help turn motor and it goes in. Is it hard to change out motor. Keystone Outback 30' bumper pull. Anybody else have this problem


----------

